
Facebook's Syntactical grep - taylorbuley
https://github.com/facebook/pfff/wiki/Sgrep
======
dlsspy
This project is way more than that. Spatch looks pretty awesome as well. Both
are tools built on top of this library for doing fun magic with code, though.

------
achllies
Looks pretty neat ! It probably should not be called sgrep though since its
not regex anymore ... sfind maybe ?

